# my dog had pups, such cuties



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

such cuties and all different colours. she had a great labour it was her first pregnancy, never complained. she had 8 beautiful pups but sadly 3 died in the first 2 nights but the other 5 are all healthy and doing so great.


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 22, 2012)

will you be letting these pups go for free when they are older ?


----------



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

yep, 4 already have homes, i have 1 friend taking the white girl, 1 friend taking black male. 2 males are going to my mate who has a farm. and have one left to good free home the white and brindle.


----------



## Colubrid (Sep 22, 2012)

hnn17 said:


> will you be letting these pups go for free when they are older ?


That didn't work out the way you thought it was going to did it?


----------



## Vixen (Sep 22, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> That didn't work out the way you thought it was going to did it?



It's still five more puppies in the world taking the homes of other dogs who sorely need them.

We need to sort out the problem of the thousands upon thousands of perfectly good dogs who have no home before going and breeding more of them.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

i never had any intentions of selling them, and before they were even born i had friends say they wanted one. i was offered cash by a friend for the white female but i refused, just know that she is going to a great home is enough payment. 

my mate has a farm in singleton and he already has 1 dog but asked if he could have 2 pups as he is in love with my dog, the mother of the pups. he has so much room for them to run and play. plus mother is stock trained and such an obedient dog, hopefully pups are just as good.

- - - Updated - - -

she will be getting desexed as soon as pups are in their new homes. both my female dogs were rescues, my 11 year old girl i got from RSPCA Yagoona 9 years ago, she was on death row. and mother of these pups was on her was to an animal shelter so previous owners gave her to me. 

i never wanted her pregnant but wen she did i knew these pups would go to good homes. 

you should go target big comercial breeders and puppy farms.


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 22, 2012)

Colubrid said:


> That didn't work out the way you thought it was going to did it?



that question needed to be asked, either she's selling them or giving them away for free, since she's giving back free stuffs as well as taking in free stuffs it might change the impression she made in the other thread.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

yes i take in unwanted animals to a good home but over 90% of my animals i have paid for. and i do give away animals. these pups are all going for free and this year i have given away 3 pythons and an enclosure. oh and a peachface to with cage, accesories and food to a very happy 9 year old girl.

seriously i don't care what people think of me or their impression of me, cause if your one of my firends then you know what i am like, no one else matters.


----------



## whatmeworry (Sep 22, 2012)

how can you criticise someone for giving stuff away??? Its like.....the best thing anyone can do


----------



## Bec (Sep 22, 2012)

Good on you for giving them away to good homes. I'm sure everyone will be over the moon with them and who ever they go to are very lucky. I'm not sure what everyone is saying about you getting given animals for free but at the end of the day who cares. It's not like your taking them from the wild.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks, yes they are lucky dogs. and their new owners are over the moon and cant wait till they are old enough to go home with them.


----------



## Bec (Sep 22, 2012)

I know the waiting feeling. I'm waiting until the end of next month for some puppies to be born to get another Old English Sheepdog 6 or 5 days before christmas. I waited 3 and a half years for the first one and she is now 6 and a half month's. I had her breeders come up to see her to see how she was going and they have told me she is the best 6 month old oes they have ever seen behaviour wise and learning skills.. It's nice to hear from someone else your doing a good job. 
While you didn't want your dog getting pregnant it did happen BUT the best news is they all have good homes to go to where you know and trust the people taking them.


----------



## Colubrid (Sep 22, 2012)

Vixen said:


> It's still five more puppies in the world taking the homes of other dogs who sorely need them.
> 
> We need to sort out the problem of the thousands upon thousands of perfectly good dogs who have no home before going and breeding more of them.



So I should go to the RSPCA and get a dog breed that I truly don't want simply because they are there? I don't think so.
Same could be said for reptiles, I bet that doesn't stop you breeding your's though


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 22, 2012)

Cute puppies, glad they have homes.


----------



## thals (Sep 22, 2012)

They are beautiful pups especially that lil white one  Great to hear they'll all have good homes.


----------



## Umbral (Sep 22, 2012)

Let's not revive the old thread....

Congrats on the puppies they look great!
Im glad you found homes for them, one of my dogs was dumped outside a winery entrance at under 6 weeks old by a person I would live too meet.
They dumped 5 at various locations all with worms and fleas, to got brought to the winery I was working at so thirsty they barely moved.

That said she is the best dog I've owned, so well trained now and just an all round good dog, she wasn't what I had in mind for my next dog but I live her to bits and can't belive people just dump them.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks to all the nice people who are happy that these pups have great homes to go to and a bright future. 

the people taking in these pups are doing so because they know both parents of the pups they know their temperment and how great they are with kids and other animals plus how great the mother is. they may be cross breed pups but they are the best. 

so i should tell my friend go get one from the pound even though they don't want one from their and they aint the breed they want or the type of dog for their lifestyle. 

i got my pure breed chihauhua from the RSPCA her owners wanted a pure breed at one stage and would of paid quite a bit for her but she still ended up at the pound on death row till i took her in.

these pups are all wanted. its not te breeders fault if people stopped buying and then dumping them there would not be such a high demand for pups.


----------



## lebsta (Sep 23, 2012)

their great looking puppies, glad they have homes to go to. you gave a puppy for free to one of my kids last year from different parents and she is going great. such a loyal happy dog, kids love her to bits. i'll have to come around and see them before they go and bring patchy over for a visit.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 23, 2012)

Are they going to be desexed before they go to their new homes, so the cycle of accidental backyard breeding doesn't continue?
Don't forget vaccinations (and worming) Parvo is a horrible disease.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 23, 2012)

yes vaccines and worming. but desexing is up to new owners. they are getting a free puppy that is vaccinated wormed and microchipped so desexing is up to them. i have recomended that if they don't want to breed or have a unexpect littler to desex wen the pup is about 6 months as i personally would not desex a 5-6 week old puppy. also will be cheaper for them with council rego.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 23, 2012)

lovely animals


----------



## saintanger (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks, they are absolutly gorgeous and their personalities are starting to come out. so funny watching them all play.


----------



## phantomreptiles (Sep 23, 2012)

lebsta;22478. you gave a puppy for free to one of my kids last year from different parents and she is going great. t.[/QUOTE said:


> So this has happened before...
> 
> I guess although thats great you are giving away free animals, but can these people who get these free animals afford to keep up with the bills such as desexing, on going vaccs, parasite control, food bills and vet bill when required? I have also given away a couple of free animals, but only after asking a million questions to ensure they were getting the animal for the right reason. I also only had these animals to give away because the previous person had not thought through their purchase or realised their free pet will cost money
> Often people when the receive a free pet, they don't view it with any more value than a disposible camera. I am sure you have checked the new homes for the pups and have made the owners aware that pets do cost money and accidents do happen, generally at the worst possible time
> ...


----------



## Wally (Sep 23, 2012)

There's a suspicious use of the letter "i" in lower case in this thread.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 23, 2012)

with previous pups have been intentionally breed, pure breed blue pedigree amstaffs and i have given a few of them away for free, thats the pup he is talking about. 

the people taking the pups know what their in for as all of them have owned dogs before and they can finacially afford them.

i'm sorry about what happened to that dog but the people taking these pups i know very well and they have owned dogs before and are happy to take them to puppy preschool or train themselves and know its a life time comitment. 

between me and my partner we have 5 dogs 3 of them were rescues from RSPCA, shelter and someone getting rid of an unwanted dog. 2 are pure breed pedigree blue amstaffs which my partner breeds. my other female is desexed, and this girl will be getting desexed. so that leaves 1 female she is my partners dog and he will desex wen he feels its the best time for her.

it is also becoming a problem with reptile breeders over breeding unwanted reptiles, which are getting relesed into the wild which is less visable than dogs. i should know, i have taken in quite a few unwanted reptiles this year. i have taken in 7 unwanted pythons, 1 beardie, 1 blue tongue and 1 turtle so far.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 24, 2012)

They're gorgeous! Congrats! G


----------



## phantomreptiles (Sep 24, 2012)

saintanger said:


> with previous pups have been intentionally breed, pure breed blue pedigree amstaffs and i have given a few of them away for free, thats the pup he is talking about.
> 
> the people taking the pups know what their in for as all of them have owned dogs before and they can finacially afford them.
> 
> ...




Hmm very true in regards to reptiles, and I can only see this getting worse with the large number of people breeding reptiles for the hell of it rather than thinking ahead

Thats great to hear that you have checked the homes and they are going to homes that will appreciate the pups and also provided them with a great home

My post was not aimed at you but really towards all those that think getting a free pup is a great thing and a "score", most people who give animals away do not care what home they are gonig into.

Thats great to hear that your dogs are desexed and most are rescue dogs
One thing I will ask is if your partner is a breeder, I would assume he is registered on the Canine Council Control registry, and also has done the necassary testing for hip dysplasia, luxating patellas and of course the eye conditions staffys are prone too.....if he has, kudos to him. If he has not spent the hundreds/thousands required for the tests then he is a backyard breeder and no better than all those that breed because the mum/dad are cute....
Having papers for mum and dad are not an insurance that your dogs don't carry any genes that may affect the furture livestock and nor does it make you a breeder - merely someone who watches dogs have sex.....though in saying that, breeders are that, but just more responsible, well the reputable ones...')


----------



## saintanger (Sep 24, 2012)

yes both have been tested. thats what i was worried about wen he decided to get them as my pure breed chihuahua from the RSPCA had medial patella luxation wen i got her off them. the last thing i want is another animal brought into this world suffering. i have seen to many breeders, never get any tests done and breed animals they know they shouldn't as they have health issues.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 24, 2012)

Great they are getting vaccinated and microchipped, how old will they be when they go to their new homes?


----------



## saintanger (Sep 24, 2012)

6-8 weeks, depends on how the individual pup is going as one is small the runt he will definatly stay till he is 8 weeks, but the biggest 2 will go probably at 6 weeks, if they keep up with eating puppy food and drinking from a bowl (puppy milk and water).


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 24, 2012)

saintanger said:


> yes both have been tested. thats what i was worried about wen he decided to get them as my pure breed chihuahua from the RSPCA had medial patella luxation wen i got her off them. the last thing i want is another animal brought into this world suffering. i have seen to many breeders, never get any tests done and breed animals they know they shouldn't as they have health issues.



How old was your chihuahua when she got the patella? I have a chihuahua cross that was unwanted and abandoned when I adopted her two years ago. she doesn't have any medical conditions yet (she's two and a half) but the vet warned me about her getting it when she's old. And left back knee will be more prone to arthritis. This is her


----------



## saintanger (Sep 24, 2012)

View attachment 265942

she was diagnosed wen she was 2 years old. being a stage 4. 1 being worst and 5 not so bad. she is now nearly 11 and she gets checked every year to see how its progressing, this year i was told one knee is stage 2 and one is stage 3. its more prone to small dogs especially minitures.


----------



## miss_mosher (Sep 24, 2012)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 265942
> 
> she was diagnosed wen she was 2 years old. being a stage 4. 1 being worst and 5 not so bad. she is now nearly 11 and she gets checked every year to see how its progressing, this year i was told one knee is stage 2 and one is stage 3. its more prone to small dogs especially minitures.



Interesting... It doesn't help that they're always jumping up on things either. Had to tie my girl up in the laundry when she got desexed so she had nothing to jump on, until she started begging -_- lucky no hernia. 
I considered getting pet insurance later on down the track in case she does end up needing the patella fixed up.


----------



## saintanger (Sep 24, 2012)

becareful with pet insurance as alot of insurance companies do not cover illnesses/ problems at are prone to the breed. i looked into getting pet insurance and noticed they had in small writing that they did not cover illnesses that are prone or common in the breed and i called them up and they did not cover patella luxation in chihauhuas or miniture dogs. and any problems they already have and because she has had it from day 1 they will not cover her for it.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 24, 2012)

[QUOTE One thing I will ask is if your partner is a breeder)[/QUOTE]

LMAO that's a tad personal..............


----------



## saintanger (Sep 25, 2012)

lol, he is a good breeder to. we have a 16 month old.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 25, 2012)

saintanger said:


> 6-8 weeks, depends on how the individual pup is going as one is small the runt he will definatly stay till he is 8 weeks, but the biggest 2 will go probably at 6 weeks, if they keep up with eating puppy food and drinking from a bowl (puppy milk and water).




Try and wait till 8 weeks, the puppies learn some crucial behaviour from their mother and shouldn't go before 7 weeks, but 8 weeks is better.


----------

